# K2 vs Ride vs Union



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

I've done a lot of research and its difficult to decide. So you guys gotta help. Its down to these 3. Specifically the K2 Company or the Formulas, Ride Capo, and Union Atlas. I like to ride all around except the park. I like to hike and hit the fresh pow. So I'm looking for something more responsive. I'm riding on a Ride Machete and I have a pair of K2 Maysis boots. What do you guys think?


----------



## djjimmyhat (Oct 22, 2012)

Union Atlas out of what you listed.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

make sure you try on these bindings before you buy, as much research as you can do wont help when your boot doesnt fit.. union toe caps do not fit my boot at all..along with many other people... k2 will have the best fit since youre staying with the same company


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've ridden the K2 Formulas and Union Force 

I personally HATED union bindings. Love the construction though, feel totally bomb proof. Toe cap didn't fit, I had mad pressure points - Toe cap was either too big, too small. Not for me. (though in the shop they looked like a perfect fit)

K2 - Is pretty much my go to brand now for bindings, I've just had great experiences with them. Had the 2012 Formulas and now got the 2013. Great all mountain binding at not a bad price either.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

2nd K2 bindings, I have 2 pairs and their both still going strong after 3-4 years and have never let me down.


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well no love for Ride.. Haha. I always hear about K2 being amazing or absolute shit (nobody is in between). Union I always hear about their toe caps being either... amazing or absolute shit. I went to a couple shops today hoping I could get my boots in either one but nobody was carry K2 and nobody had the Union Atlas but they had everything else. Guess I should just wait it out until I can get my boots in a pair. I'm gonna try to shoot for the Unions and depending on how they fit will decide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

djjimmyhat said:


> Union Atlas out of what you listed.


The Force is the stiffest Union. So yeah.

Companies. Best dampening, great ankle strap with the brilliant hinge, double adjustable toe strap, canting, and buttery smooth ratchets.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Charger is actually Union's stiffest binding now. Of course, it's also the most expensive binding they sell as well.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i like my k2 autos, 60+ days and still bomb proof!

so another vote for k2s


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like most of the features of my k2 uprises, but the fact that the auto does not release the toe strap caused me to kick the shit out of it over 50 days and plenty of em park laps, basically destroying them. The toe strap is the best toe strap concept around in terms of fit, I would say the engineering is not quite there in terms of bombproofness. 

I know plenty of people have a different experience, and I would totally get another pair, just personally would get a conventional 2-strap over the auto.

Otherwise the bindings are plush, canting and dampening are nice, the ankle strap hinge is a no-brainer that everyone else fails hard on, the ratchets are smooth, there is even a funnel for the strap entry - clever.


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

If I were to get the Union Atlas's should I go with a large/x-large binding? I have size 10 boots.


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nevermind. I guess it would be the large/x-large since it says 9.5-14.


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

arl2 said:


> Nevermind. I guess it would be the large/x-large since it says 9.5-14.


What boots are you using? Some will have a smaller footprint and you could fit a m/l which my be better overall.


----------



## arl2 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the K2 Maysis


----------



## camosunsnowboar (Oct 11, 2010)

If it were me, I would go with the M/L Atlas. I ride Nike boots and have owned the ZF-1, Kaiju, and DK all in a 9.5. All of which fit (with room to spare) in the M/L Atlas base.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

M/L for sure. Basetray is wide.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't be too leary of the Union toe strap. They've refined the shape for this season (similar to last season's, but with better hold), and Unions are BOMBER. No tooless adjustment doo-dads to break. No auto tech that saves you a few seconds when strapping in, but is just one more thing waiting to break. True, they don't have canting, but I recommend trying cnted bindings before you buy. They can definitely be a love it/hate it thing.

Why aren't you looking at Burtons? Malavitas, Cartels, or Missions might all work well for you.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

arl2 said:


> If I were to get the Union Atlas's should I go with a large/x-large binding? I have size 10 boots.


Get a M/L binding.

I have a 10.5 kaiju and I can fit into M/L or L/XL Contact or Force basetrays, but the Atlas tray is longer than either of those.


----------

